# I am such a pig



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Today neither my wife nor I felt like cooking. So she went and got dinner. I ate 1/4 pound of triple cream brie, 1/4 pound of pork/duck pate with truffles, and almost a whole baguette. Washed it down with half a bottle of Shiraz/Cab. Not the perfect choice, but it was OH... SO.. GOOD!

Forgot to mention, a pear.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

You know gluttony is a sin! The warning signs are all around about unhealthy eating and there you go making a pig out of yourself! Honestly Kuan....A PEAR!!!


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Oh and by the way, next time I wish you'd call me, I'd have gladly polished off the other 3/4 lb! :lips:


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

One day I felt that way and so what I ate for supper was an entire Pepperidge Farm cake. 'Didn't eat for the next day, however.


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

Kuan,
What?? No lutefisk? 

doc


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

An Asian Pear! 

I feel much better this morning. Gotta go replenish my karma.

Sadly there wasn't any, uhm, lutefisk.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Only a PIG would post a food thread in a non-food forum.  

Sounds deelish. :lips:


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I know what you were doing, Kuan- drowning your sorrows in luxurious food. And you didn't call me to fly over for the feast! 

Bet the pear was a perfect palate-cleanser, if not artery-cleanser. :lol:


----------

